

Comparison of CSS preprocessors - StuieK
http://www.slant.co/topics/217/viewpoints/3/~best-css-preprocessor~sass

======
rimantas
There are only two worth considering (SASS and LESS) and only one worth using:
SASS.

~~~
PuerkitoBio
why exclude Stylus?

~~~
colmvp
Great question. I'd like to know too considering I have experience with both
SASS and LESS but not Stylus.

~~~
StuieK
Did you happen to see the link to the Stylus Viewpoint?
[http://www.slant.co/topics/217/viewpoints/1/~best-css-
prepro...](http://www.slant.co/topics/217/viewpoints/1/~best-css-
preprocessor~stylus)

------
Rovanion
I get this error when I visit the page:

Application Error

An error occurred in the application and your page could not be served. Please
try again in a few moments.

If you are the application owner, check your logs for details.

~~~
T-R
Sorry for the trouble, working on getting it back up.

------
ultimatedelman
Compass + SASS = win

